# tadpole front legs not developing



## esnailme (Jun 17, 2013)

I have 5 tadpoles. Two of the 5 have developed back legs. One of the tads that has back legs has an area where the front legs are supposed to emerge. However this area looks like it has an indentation. I can't see legs developing. The tad hangs out right at the surface of the water. Should i give this tad more time or remove it?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd give him more time. Also, I'd make sure the water quality was good. Can you post a pic?


----------



## esnailme (Jun 17, 2013)

As soon as I get home I will snap a pic.


----------



## buckeyedartfrogs (Mar 25, 2013)

Give the guy a chance.  I've had tads in the same clutch develop at different rates. If he is not already separate isolate him and monitor. Is this a first batch? Good luck!


----------



## esnailme (Jun 17, 2013)

I got the tads from a member of this forum. Thank you for the well wish.


----------



## buckeyedartfrogs (Mar 25, 2013)

Hard to say without seeing it. Time will tell.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

What type of tads are they and how long ago did you notice the back legs? With tincs, the back legs are noticeable at least a month before the front legs pop out. Staying at the surface doesn't sound good.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds like you are raising these tads together?


----------



## esnailme (Jun 17, 2013)

the tads are starry reed frogs tads. they are in the same water. should i separate them? attached is a pic. i hope it shows what i am trying to explain.


----------



## esnailme (Jun 17, 2013)

One important thing I failed to mention, this tad is upside down while up at the surface. Please let me know what you think could be going on.


----------



## esnailme (Jun 17, 2013)

this is a side view. the coiled organ is what has me worried.  the legs sprouted about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It's really hard to see with those pics. When he's upside down, is he chewing on the surface of the water or just floating there belly up?


----------



## esnailme (Jun 17, 2013)

frogface said:


> It's really hard to see with those pics. When he's upside down, is he chewing on the surface of the water or just floating there belly up?


he is chewing on the surface of the water.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That might be ok, then. He might be eating stuff on the surface. I'd just keep an eye on him for now. I have a fat healthy tad that I was sure was a goner just a week ago.


----------



## esnailme (Jun 17, 2013)

I have separated the tad from the others. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## esnailme (Jun 17, 2013)

The tad in question has since popped its front legs overnight. The area on the tad that had me worried has since healed. I added indian almond leaves to the water


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Thats great to hear! I love happy tad stories


----------



## esnailme (Jun 17, 2013)

I was wondering if i can add paper towels to the container for the froglet to crawl out? I am waiting on ny order of sphagnum from Josh.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You can use damp paper towels. You could also just put in a small pile of leaf litter and spray it down so it's moist. Spray the inside of the tank.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry I should have explained my answer. 

They need an area that is damp but not soaking wet. They need to be able to hide so they feel secure. If you use paper towels, put some pieces in there that are crumpled up so they can hide in the folds. If you have leaf litter, put some of that in there (I'd do just a small pile). Add springtails to it. Do you have springs already or some coming?

eta: Oh yea, these are reed frogs. Are they large enough for flies right out of the water?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Take a look at this forum, Frog Forum . I love to go over there just to look at the pictures. Anyway, lots of great tank builds to get ideas from and maybe more people with experience with the starry reed frogs. I hate to think I'm giving you bad advice but I really only know about darts.


----------



## esnailme (Jun 17, 2013)

From my research..they should be able to eat hydei ff once their tail disappears. I have springtails on order.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Excellent! Little monsters, lol. I'd do the paper towel thing then. If it was my tank and my frogs, I'd line the bottom with some damp paper towels and add some pieces bunched up, also damp. If they are eating ffs right off the bat, I wouldn't worry so much about an emergency leaf litter pile for springs.


----------



## esnailme (Jun 17, 2013)

Frogface, you have been very helpful. I too have been peeking through frogforum.net. I expect to get darts before the year ends.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

If you shoot me your email i have a great caresheet on the starrys. I can also email you pictures of the babies enclosure + adult enclosure


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Halter said:


> If you shoot me your email i have a great caresheet on the starrys. I can also email you pictures of the babies enclosure + adult enclosure


Yay!


----------



## esnailme (Jun 17, 2013)

Halter I sent you a pm with my email address.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

esnailme said:


> Halter I sent you a pm with my email address.


Got it! Responded. I just came upon this thread yesterday- or I would of chimed in sooner. Sorry about that! I attached pictures of my adult setup, described a froglet setup, and attached a really good caresheet. 

If you need ff cultures, ABG mix, or leaf litter (sea grape), or anything let me know, i got all that in stock. Good luck and dont hesitate to email me with questions : )


----------

